# Question about Winners at Shows



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm just curious... When you see the photo of a winning dog, there are usually two people in the picture. Who are they? Owner? Handler? Judge? Or if the owner is not also the handler, and they are present, are they also in the photo? I know it's a small detail, but knowledge of any subject has to begin somewhere!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of the time the person holding the ribbon(s) is the judge. The person handling the dog is either a handler or an owner. Sometimes the show chair or club president will also be in the picture - often holding a large trophy ;-) Sometimes you'll have an additional person in the pic - but no way to regularly identify a relationship as "rule".
Erica


----------

